# universal remotes



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

i am hooking up my home network

i have a pc wireless
laptop wireless
ipad 2
shaw cable box 
marantz sr5010
hp wireless printer

any sugestions on a universal remote 
maybe the harmony keyboard


----------



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

oliverdax8 said:


> Harmony 650


thanks i checked it out good suggestion


----------

